# metal detecting in logs



## tlbsg (Aug 29, 2008)

just loaned a mates detector scanned first log and found a tek screw 3" in log and a bullet may have saved me some tungsten what detectors do others use


----------



## AndyR (Aug 29, 2008)

I'd like to hear about this too. Actually, I would like to have a detector that could do double duty-treasure hunting as well as find metal in logs.
I haven't looked at them in years...


----------



## woodshop (Aug 29, 2008)

tlbsg said:


> just loaned a mates detector scanned first log and found a tek screw 3" in log and a bullet may have saved me some tungsten what detectors do others use



There are metal detectors made specifically for logs, they scan deep and do a good job. They are also very expensive so if you don't have a business to justify one, forget it. Most of us that scan use standard treasure hunting metal detectors you can pick up anywhere ($50 to $150). Most only scan down 5-8 inches though, so you have to use them accordingly. I have avoided much hardware in logs using mine, although I admit I often don't use one.


----------



## slabmaster (Aug 29, 2008)

I use mine only when think there could be some metal in the log. Fence row trees should always be checked.This one has saved me more than a few times.


----------



## MJR (Aug 29, 2008)

Garrett super scanner model 1165180. It is small and fits in my extra stuff box.


----------



## BobL (Aug 30, 2008)

I have one of these which I use mainly on recycled timber before putting it through my thicknesser.

I like the fact that it is small enough to hang from a belt and can pick up a paper staple under about 1/8" of wood.


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 30, 2008)

I use an old White Coinmaster, it's saved me lots of blades.


----------



## EPA (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Ho : Here is a picture of my "bounty hunter" detector (about $250) and the other stuff used to clean old barn beams prior to splitting // The detector is good for about 6-8" as said before // if working with beams with visable holes the "pinpointer" detector will tell very quickly if there is a nail left in the hole // best place to buy this stuff (or at least see whats available) is Kellycodetectors on the net -- EPA


----------



## EPA (Aug 30, 2008)

And here is the picture for above--DuHH EPA


----------



## 046 (Aug 30, 2008)

interesting... got a whites MXT and XLT metal detectors

was wondering how modern metal detectors would work in logs



Mike Van said:


> I use an old White Coinmaster, it's saved me lots of blades.


----------



## redprospector (Aug 30, 2008)

EPA said:


> Hi Ho : Here is a picture of my "bounty hunter" detector (about $250) and the other stuff used to clean old barn beams prior to splitting // The detector is good for about 6-8" as said before // if working with beams with visable holes the "pinpointer" detector will tell very quickly if there is a nail left in the hole // best place to buy this stuff (or at least see whats available) is Kellycodetectors on the net -- EPA



I use a "bounty hunter" too, works great.

Andy


----------



## 808transplant (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rens p-3000*

I use a RENS P-3000. Not cheap, think I paid over 1,000 but has saved me many times.


----------

